# 6061 difference T6511 vs T651



## petertha (Feb 19, 2017)

I never noticed this before on OLM site but they call T651 'cold finish' & T6511 'extruded'. T651 goes for 69$/ft. T6511 goes for 44 $/ft. Since I'm after a 3" dia slug & will turn it down to 2.8"-ish is one alloy more referable over the other? (Crankcase related parts).

https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=1277&step=2&top_cat=60

https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=195&step=2&top_cat=60


I found the tempering properties here, but they don't really mention cold, finish, or extruded.
http://www.engineersedge.com/aluminum_tempers.htm


----------



## GLCarlson (Feb 22, 2017)

http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=218331


----------

